# My Toshiba Laptop Will Not Read Any SD Cards



## Skollon (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi, I have a question about my laptop/sd cards...

I'm a photographer and I need my SD cards to be read by my laptop. Now, recently I had hard drive troubles on my Toshiba laptop, so I had my neighbor/tech-guy look at it and "fix" it. However, when I got it back (a few months ago) the SD card reader wouldn't read any cards anymore. I have no idea why. 

So, I started looking for online support. I found that if you go to Run... and type in devmgmt.msc you see a list of drivers and what not on your list there. I found out that mine does not have a Storage/Controllers option, which is supposedly where the SD card reader is supposed to be. So, I went to something else and clicked on a box that said "Don't hide empty folders," like another website told me to do, and I did, and nothing changed. 

I also went and uninstalled a couple of different things I thought might have something to do with SD cards and them being read. I restarted the laptop, nothing. I did some updates, nothing. Currently, I am at a loss of what to do.

Anyone here think they can help me out? Any help at all would be greatly appreciated. I need my photos, and I won't always have flimsy connection cables to help me out. Gracias!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello Skollon and welcome to TSF,

Open the Device Manager again and please tell us if there are any devices with notifications. (i.e. Yellow ! or Red X)


----------



## Skollon (Oct 21, 2012)

Alright, I have done so, and no there is not any yellow or red anything... :/


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Download the Card Reader drivers from the Toshiba Support site...

Toshiba Support - Homepage

Install it.


----------

